# Cleaning a Titan 840i



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

Kind of a silly question about the best practice for cleaning the outside of the stinger. I'm used to a Titan 400 with a regular pick up tube and hose, which is smooth and easy to clean. The 840 has the nut, groves, etc. Also curious to know if anyone removes the whole fluid section to clean it more thoroughly. I find myself only keeping the 5 I'm drawing from half full to avoid the extra cleanup…but that defeats the purpose of a larger sprayer.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

My Graco 695 is like that, seems like a stupid design feature. Idk, I have just been spraying out of 3/4 full 5's to avoid having to clean that up.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

The only part that needs to be clean is the rock catcher. I usually scrape the tube with a 5n1 when it has about 1" of build up.


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

wrap it with masking tape from the rock guard all the way up,but this will only work for one use only!!


----------



## AbsolutePainting (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> The only part that needs to be clean is the rock catcher. I usually scrape the tube with a 5n1 when it has about 1" of build up.


Same here.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

It's not what's on the outside that causes problems.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Monstertruck said:


> It's not what's on the outside that causes problems.



That's always been my school of thought as well. The thing with these machines is if you put them in a full five, the paint goes up over the threads where you remove the lower section. 

So if I was to treat my 695 like I always did the 395's and not worry about it, the dried paint on the shaft would make it more difficult to Get to the inside should the need arise (stuck ball, etc)


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> The only part that needs to be clean is the rock catcher. I usually scrape the tube with a 5n1 when it has about 1" of build up.


I rub them down with TSL or WD-40, then let em build up.
I also use TSL on any threaded parts.


----------

